# Mayer Wave and Light Levels



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry, but I found this rather interesting this morning. Thought I'd share. 

Ex. using different light levels 3.2k, 5k, 6.5k flourescent fixtures

On the other hand, the power spectrum of heart rate was significantly influenced by the lighting conditions. The respiratory sinus arrhythmia component and Mayer wave related sinus arrhythmia component of the power spectrum *increased* under *higher color temperature conditions*. Judging from the consistency of heart rate level, the balance between the effects of parasympathetic and sympathetic nervous systems remained at a constant level irrespective of lighting quality and intensity. 

Therefore, both *parasympathetic and sympathetic nervous functions* were concluded to be *enhanced *under *higher color temperature* conditions. The light with higher color temperature was considered to activate the autonomic nervous function more than the light of lower color temperature. The effect of color temperature was much remarkable in the rest session comparing with the task session. This fact was discussed from the viewpoint of color temperature effect in environmental lighting.


*Mayer waves* are waves in arterial blood pressure brought about by oscillations in baroreceptor and chemoreceptor reflex control systems.[1][2] The waves are seen both in the ECG and in blood pressure curves and have a frequency about 0.1 Hz (10-second waves). These waves were originally described by Siegmund Mayer, Ewald Hering and Ludwig Traube hence originally called "Traube–Hering–Mayer waves".
Mayer waves are correlated with heart rate variability.
Takalo et al. (1999) state that "the frequency shift of Mayer waves to lower frequencies is associated with an *increased risk of developing established hypertension."[3]*
[edit]References

^ Julien C. (2006). "The enigma of Mayer waves: Facts and models.". Cardiovasc Res. 70 (1): 12–21. doi:10.1016/j.cardiores.2005.11.008. PMID 16360130.
^ Elghozi JL, Laude D, Girard A. (1991). "Effects of respiration on blood pressure and heart rate variability in humans". Clin Exp Pharmacol Physiol 18 (11): 735–42. doi:10.1111/j.1440-1681.1991.tb01391.x. PMID 1782721.
^ Takalo, Reijo; Korhonen, Ilkka; Majahalme, Silja; Tuomisto, Martti; Turjanmaa, Väinö (20 April 1998). "Circadian profile of low-frequency oscillations in blood pressure and heart rate in hypertension". American Journal of Hypertension (Nature Publishing Group) 12 (9): pp. 874–881. 1 February 1999. doi:10.1016/S0895-7061(99)00069-2. ISSN 0895-7061. OCLC 645292880. PMID 10509544. Retrieved 6 March 2011


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty interesting. :yawn:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have a direct link?
We could run it by the people at the "The James Randi Educational Foundation" and see what they think.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*!*



Peter D said:


> Yeah, that's pretty interesting. :yawn:


Hey, stay out of my lighting forum! 

I wouldn't expect you to comprehend this info. Your more of a "normal" person that thinks normally. These topics are not designed for those people who live in their mom's basement. 

And other dude. It's scientifically proven. This is nothing to debunk. It's as clear as 1+1=2


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Hey, stay out of my lighting forum!
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to comprehend this info. Your more of a "normal" person that thinks normally. These topics are not designed for those people who live in their mom's basement.
> 
> And other dude. It's scientifically proven. This is nothing to debunk. It's as clear as 1+1=2


:sleep1:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

What about the association of *color temperature *and scientifically proven Mayer Waves?


----------

